# has any one heard of willow java moss



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

its the same stuff that grows on drift wood right they got it on this web site www.thatpetplace.com
let me know what you think thanks


----------



## Toilet (Jul 17, 2007)

getin dachopuh said:


> its the same stuff that grows on drift wood right they got it on this web site www.thatpetplace.com
> let me know what you think thanks


Yeah, Java moss are used in aquarium tanks either tied with string or fishing lines to a rock or driftwood. It's the same stuff that they sell at www.thatpetplace.com.

I got mines at a local fish shop and I tied it onto a 12 inch driftwood and it looks awesome.

There are other type of Mosses that can be used other than Willow/Java Moss.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whats some of the other types? and what do thay look like


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Toilet said:


> its the same stuff that grows on drift wood right they got it on this web site www.thatpetplace.com
> let me know what you think thanks


Yeah, Java moss are used in aquarium tanks either tied with string or fishing lines to a rock or driftwood. It's the same stuff that they sell at www.thatpetplace.com.

I got mines at a local fish shop and I tied it onto a 12 inch driftwood and it looks awesome.

There are other type of Mosses that can be used other than Willow/Java Moss.

Hope that helps.
[/quote]

ok thanks and about who long dose it take to grow on some wood because i just got some


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have Java moss in my p tank. It grows on driftwood and attached itself to the sandstone I have in there as well. Its pretty decent stuff. It flourished for a while then I put it in my Diamondback terp tank and I think they ate it.







Oh well what are ya gonna do. Its back in the P tank and doing good. 
Good luck



getin dachopuh said:


> its the same stuff that grows on drift wood right they got it on this web site www.thatpetplace.com
> let me know what you think thanks


----------

